# Dubai... The dream I never lived!



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

When I first joined this forum I was very excited and wanted to learn everything there is about Dubai. I was sure I'll find a job soon and join all you expats over there. I am starting to realize that I might never get a job there and I am losing hope and finding myself less excited about the whole thing. I think you either have to have a Master degree or business degree to qualify for anything. Or at least a WASTA! I don't have any of those.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not really, but job search from a different geography is never easy. It is often a matter of right time, right place, and you can only increase your chances of this through networking.
At the end of it all, even if you dont move to Dubai, trust me you are not really missing anything (unless your move here is not for just professional reasons but also personal reasons).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to have a transferable job skill. Usually the western folks tend to be in upper management or technical jobs. The lower jobs are given to indivuduals who are coming from countries with VERY POOR infrastrucure or opportunities. You live in the usa where a non educated person can still make a minimum wage and live in a decent home doing some mundane job. You will not want to come here and do that same call center job or mall or restaurant or whatever, and live 4 to a one bedroom apartment, skimping by. I am a bit ashamed now to hear the poor people of american, talking about being poor. They dont even begin to understand what it really means to have nothing and actually be 'poor'. This is maybe why you are finding it hard??? I think you said you did customer service in another post. If not, sorry.  but you are probly not going to find a customer service job here to make enough to survive living a western persons life. 

I would suggest that if you dont have a real career, to take advantage of what the usa offers you. Go enroll in a tech or community college TODAY. If anything, Dubai has taught me how very very very lucky an american is. They are able to get education assistance for just being poor. So many other people, could only dream of this!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to have a transferable job skill. Usually the western folks tend to be in upper management or technical jobs. The lower jobs are given to indivuduals who are coming from countries with VERY POOR infrastrucure or opportunities. You live in the usa where a non educated person can still make a minimum wage and live in a decent home doing some mundane job. You will not want to come here and do that same call center job or mall or restaurant or whatever, and live 4 to a one bedroom apartment, skimping by. I am a bit ashamed now to hear the poor people of american, talking about being poor. They dont even begin to understand what it really means to have nothing and actually be 'poor'. This is maybe why you are finding it hard??? I think you said you did customer service in another post. If not, sorry.  but you are probly not going to find a customer service job here to make enough to survive living a western persons life.
> 
> I would suggest that if you dont have a real career, to take advantage of what the usa offers you. Go enroll in a tech or community college TODAY. If anything, Dubai has taught me how very very very lucky an american is. They are able to get education assistance for just being poor. So many other people, could only dream of this!


I consider my career a good career. And no I don't do customer service. I am a Service Technician. I work for Bright House networks like Etisalat or Du over there and I run trouble calls all day long so if you had a problem with your internet for example or phone service I would be the tech dispached to your house or business. I have been doing it for about 8 years now and pretty senior level. So I am not purely IT I am more telecommunications side but I am educated in IT. So I don't know why it is this hard to find a job? Anyway thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

All people from the western world who do not have a university degree and would like to live in a 3 bedroom villa with a beach access and want to earn USD 100K on top of it (tax free) please come to Dubai!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

addi said:


> I consider my career a good career. And no I don't do customer service. I am a Service Technician. I work for Bright House networks like Etisalat or Du over there and I run trouble calls all day long so if you had a problem with your internet for example or phone service I would be the tech dispached to your house or business. I have been doing it for about 8 years now and pretty senior level. So I am not purely IT I am more telecommunications side but I am educated in IT. So I don't know why it is this hard to find a job? Anyway thought I'd clear that up.


Hi Addi,
I don't think your quest for a similar but better role in Dubai is fruitless but I do agree that it's difficult to do it from afar. 
Recruitment is a bit of a nightmare in the UAE do its maybe best to contact companies yourself or register with good recruitment agencies & see what they have to offer?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

addi said:


> I consider my career a good career. And no I don't do customer service. I am a Service Technician. I work for Bright House networks like Etisalat or Du over there and I run trouble calls all day long so if you had a problem with your internet for example or phone service I would be the tech dispached to your house or business. I have been doing it for about 8 years now and pretty senior level. So I am not purely IT I am more telecommunications side but I am educated in IT. So I don't know why it is this hard to find a job? Anyway thought I'd clear that up.


Those jobs are low end jobs that dont require much training. They are paid poorly in dubai for a westerner, but to someone from asia/india/pakistan making 5000 dirhams a month allows them to send a good deal home and live a bit better life then back at home. Because there are tens of thousands with your education level from those countries, willing to come here on those low salaries, you will have a hard time to get a job. 

I am in a communication type role here even though have a biology degree with a chemistry minor. Probly around same level as you but had worked as management level in call center for three different industries, trainer, and human resources. It was who I knew, not what I knew though in the end... as it almost always is. I make near the upper teens range and have housing, transportation, medical, etc provided. It is possible but not going to be easy to find. And I couldnt support a family on what I make though. From your posts, I believe you have children. For a western education that caters to westerners, it is going to cost 30 to 35k for first few years, and goes up 2 to 3k every year after that. At fifth grade, you are looking at 45k or so. 

May not like it, but you need to further your education imo. Either get into cisco or similar type of programs. Further you go, the more niche of an environment you know/command, and the better pay you will be offered. 

Or you could do the dubai thing, and just lie on your cv about your background and what level you are really at, read up enough to bulls*&^ your way through an interview, and get a better job......


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

addi said:


> I consider my career a good career. And no I don't do customer service. I am a Service Technician. I work for Bright House networks like Etisalat or Du over there and I run trouble calls all day long so if you had a problem with your internet for example or phone service I would be the tech dispached to your house or business. I have been doing it for about 8 years now and pretty senior level. So I am not purely IT I am more telecommunications side but I am educated in IT. So I don't know why it is this hard to find a job? Anyway thought I'd clear that up.


I have to agree with Jynx on this, your job might be a decent one in the US but hardly Western expat level worthy in that field.

I have guys with Masters in civil engineering applying for jobs I have open here that will pay a lot less than what you are probably at right now in the US.

Go to school, I worked as an expat for ten years before going back to the US to start my own business. As my daughter got close to college I knew I wanted to get back overseas and started to look at the available jobs, seemed most I was interested in wanted a degree. I could have probably gone back into the desert or jungle doing oil but decided I wanted a bit more luxury in my life so went back to school in my 40's and got a BS in Business.

I would suggest you make yourself a similar plan of action, even if you never get over here the degree will pay off for you.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Dreamers.

You need to make a difference, not be one of the flock.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I have to agree with Jynx on this, your job might be a decent one in the US but hardly Western expat level worthy in that field.
> 
> I have guys with Masters in civil engineering applying for jobs I have open here that will pay a lot less than what you are probably at right now in the US.
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your replies. As for school I am not going back, I am sick and tired of it. I have about 3 math courses and 4 electives to complete my Bachelors in Mathematics and I quit. I don't even want to think of school anymore. As for my job not being western expat level worthy, you might be right but I read on here people getting sales jobs and hotel front desk jobs that pay anywhere from 10k to 20k and even more. I think my skills are some what as competitive, I mean not everyone knows how to wire and network computers and make them talk or repair telephone lines, work with telephone systems, install CCTV, surround sound, or be a system administrator? How is that not western expat level worthy and a secretary or hotel person is worthy? Just saying...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

addi said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. As for school I am not going back, I am sick and tired of it. I have about 3 math courses and 4 electives to complete my Bachelors in Mathematics and I quit. I don't even want to think of school anymore. As for my job not being western expat level worthy, you might be right but I read on here people getting sales jobs and hotel front desk jobs that pay anywhere from 10k to 20k and even more. I think my skills are some what as competitive, I mean not everyone knows how to wire and network computers and make them talk or repair telephone lines, work with telephone systems, install CCTV, surround sound, or be a system administrator? How is that not western expat level worthy and a secretary or hotel person is worthy? Just saying...


Jynx and Xdoodlebugger, being American have offered you the best advice since you are American.
Your skills may be competitive, but there are people from Asian countries that can do everything that you have mentioned AND they have a degree AND they are willing to work on a very low salary, not argue with the Western boss AND work 16 hour shifts without uttering a single word. 
You quit school, if you say what you just posted on here during an interview, the interviewer will immediately brand you as lazy. If you quit halfway through a degree, what guarantee you won't just get bored of your job and quit one day.
If you have a specific skill that's related to the IT industry, how could you possibly compare yourself to someone working in the hospitality industry? Different industries require different skills and offer different levels of compensation. So best to compare apples to apples.
Stay back in America, live the American dream and be happy with what you've got.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

addi said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. As for school I am not going back, I am sick and tired of it. I have about 3 math courses and 4 electives to complete my Bachelors in Mathematics and I quit. I don't even want to think of school anymore. As for my job not being western expat level worthy, you might be right but I read on here people getting sales jobs and hotel front desk jobs that pay anywhere from 10k to 20k and even more. I think my skills are some what as competitive, I mean not everyone knows how to* wire and network computers and make them talk or repair telephone lines, work with telephone systems, install CCTV, surround sound,* or be a system administrator? How is that not western expat level worthy and a secretary or hotel person is worthy? Just saying...


Don't take this the wrong way, but any decent electrician from the UK could do all of those and much more. That is at manual labour level not at supervisory or management level.

With regard to qualifications, I work with numerous expats who do not have degress (bachelors or masters), so that sort of negates the arguement that one is required.

What is required though is the demonstration that you have the experience, expertise and knowledge to fulfill the role that you are applying for. Those with a proven track record in their particular field are able to demonstrate this without a degree. If you work at a degree level, you can substantiate it.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't take this thew wrong way, but any decent electrician from the UK could do all of those and much more. That is at manual labour level not at supervisory or management level.
> 
> With regard to qualifications, I work with numerous expats who do not have degress (bachekors or masters), so that sort of negates the arguement that one is required.
> 
> What is required though is the demonstration that you have the experience, expertise and knowledge to fulfill the role that you are applying for. Those with a proven track record in their particular field are able to demonstrate this without a degree. If you work at a degree level, you can substantiate it.


Spot on!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't take this thew wrong way, but any decent electrician from the UK could do all of those and much more. That is at manual labour level not at supervisory or management level.
> 
> With regard to qualifications, I work with numerous expats who do not have degress (bachekors or masters), so that sort of negates the arguement that one is required.
> 
> What is required though is the demonstration that you have the experience, expertise and knowledge to fulfill the role that you are applying for. Those with a proven track record in their particular field are able to demonstrate this without a degree. If you work at a degree level, you can substantiate it.


He might have taken it the wrong way when I said not expat worthy. I did my first 10 years as an expat without a degree, it can be done, especially if you learn an oil field profession. But for my search it certainly made it a lot easier to open doors with my BS. (OK my BS in business management got me in the door, my B.S. got me the job  )


----------



## Bake (Sep 13, 2010)

Mate... Don't get disenchanted or lose your hunger for it. If you want it then you have to make it happen. Get a ticket book a hotel and go to Dubai for a few weeks and try to get a job in the local market. Arrange interviews or meetings with reputable agencies before you arrive in Dubai. No one is going to magically call you or email you to say they have a job waiting for you with all your dreams attached. Not unless you already have a professional and personal network of people in Dubai.

Get over an see how you get on


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't take this thew wrong way, but any decent electrician from the UK could do all of those and much more. That is at manual labour level not at supervisory or management level.


I don't think any electrician can do what I do. I don't run wires all day only to replce existing. Electricians know electricity amps, voltage and whatever. They don't know what a signal is supposed to be leaving a node, an amp or tap. They don't know anything about the return path, the frequency that your broadband signal travels on. They don't know how to distribute the signal effectively throughout the house to get a crystal clear picture on your tv and still have best signal for your phone and internet. If the average electrician knows all this then he is in the wrong business. Sure an electrician knows how to run wire, anyone does, but that doesn't mean they know how to make it work. I don't know any electricians here in the USA that can do what I do and much more! Maybe UK electricians are super electricians. Next time you have a cable outage give them a call.

As for school, I am not a quitter. I have been going all my life and can't do it anymore everyone quits at some point. No one goes to school forever. I only quit at age 30 and mind you I have gone all my life since I was 5 hears. I need the break from it especially when I am working full time. I'm not a machine. On top of going to school and working full time I have added 7 certifications to experience over the course of 7 and a half years. So I think I am a hustler not a lazy quitter as mentioned by one of the expats. 

I will stay here in USA and since I now know my skills are not needed in UAE. I have a really good paying job at 75k a year. I just wanted to try something new and appreciate all of you setting me straight and taking away all hope.

I'm not mad I know life is a b_ _ _ _ h sometimes. Again thank you all for your input.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

whenever you do move, don't forget that Uncle Sam also taxes your worldwide income above a certain threshold (I think about 85K). Factor that into your decision whenever you budget.
75K in a non-NYC location goes a MUCH longer way in the US than in UAE, even after factoring in the taxes. Living here would almost be like living in NYC.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

addi said:


> I don't think any electrician can do what I do. I don't run wires all day only to replce existing. Electricians know electricity amps, voltage and whatever. They don't know what a signal is supposed to be leaving a node, an amp or tap. They don't know anything about the return path, the frequency that your broadband signal travels on. They don't know how to distribute the signal effectively throughout the house to get a crystal clear picture on your tv and still have best signal for your phone and internet. If the average electrician knows all this then he is in the wrong business. Sure an electrician knows how to run wire, anyone does, but that doesn't mean they know how to make it work. I don't know any electricians here in the USA that can do what I do and much more! Maybe UK electricians are super electricians. Next time you have a cable outage give them a call.
> 
> As for school, I am not a quitter. I have been going all my life and can't do it anymore everyone quits at some point. No one goes to school forever. I only quit at age 30 and mind you I have gone all my life since I was 5 hears. I need the break from it especially when I am working full time. I'm not a machine. On top of going to school and working full time I have added 7 certifications to experience over the course of 7 and a half years. So I think I am a hustler not a lazy quitter as mentioned by one of the expats.
> 
> ...


My friend, electricians in the UK are not "wiremen". I should know, I worked as an electrician for years. Done networks, fibre, home automation, lighting control, AV distribution etc.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> My friend, electricians in the UK are not "wiremen". I should know, I worked as an electrician for years. Done networks, fibre, home automation, lighting control, AV distribution etc.


Ok I believe you.

So would getting my bachelors in Mathematics make me worthy?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> AND work 16 hour shifts without uttering a single word.


I don't think he needs to worry about that.

Any time I need someone from Du/Etisalat to come, or in fact any household maintenance, getting someone who works after 5pm is impossible.

They seem to work less than I do and I spend most of my day on here!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

addi said:


> Ok I believe you.
> 
> So would getting my bachelors in Mathematics make me worthy?


A degree doesn't make you worthy. A degree may get you past the initial sift carried out by the recruitment company and/or scanning software.

The ability to do the job makes you worthy. The degree might open the doors that seem closed at the moment.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I don't think he needs to worry about that.
> 
> Any time I need someone from Du/Etisalat to come, or in fact any household maintenance, getting someone who works after 5pm is impossible.
> 
> They seem to work less than I do and I spend most of my day on here!


lol next time call ogri he'll get it fixed.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's why I don't call them, do it myself. Including repairing the fibre that a rat had chewed :eyebrows:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

addi said:


> Ok I believe you.
> 
> So would getting my bachelors in Mathematics make me worthy?



Loosing the attitude will also help, but yes, any degree will put you in a better position to land a job as an expat.

It's not really about "worth", it's about getting noticed and a lot of resume's will go into the dust bin without even a look if certain minimum qualifications are not met. The other way is to actually know someone to get a foot in the door.

It's also about what your skill set goes for here. Heck, at my last job in the States we were flooded with expats from Mexico, China, Germany and India because they supposedly had a skill set that an American couldn't fill. I thought it was BS, but it was the way management worked. (foreign company with a certain way of handling product development, purchasing and logistics).

If they will do what you do for $20,000 a year and they probably can, why would a company pay more?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Loosing the attitude will also help, but yes, any degree will put you in a better position to land a job as an expat.
> 
> It's not really about "worth", it's about getting noticed and a lot of resume's will go into the dust bin without even a look if certain minimum qualifications are not met. The other way is to actually know someone to get a foot in the door.
> 
> ...


What attitude

I may sound like it on here but if i was on the phone with you guys it would sound different. Maybe my typing has an attitude to it.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know what the job prospects are in your field, but somewhere recently you said you had been looking for about two months mostly by looking at job boards. 

To give you some perspective of what it takes to get a job here. It took me almost 3 months to get my first offer after my original job/project was cancelled and I was let go. I was already here, am very qualified in my field as a Sr. Technical Mgr and system implementer with a somewhat specialized type of system, with an MS in Engineering. That was spending numerous hours most days going through Linked-In, finding companies in my field or that do the type of work internally that I do. Searching through pages of employee profiles at these companies to find people who seemed might know about projects or work the company was doing and explaining the value I offered. It took me another 6 weeks or so before I got a second offer that I was willing to accept. I know a guy that is here has been working in the UAE for about 5 years and was also let go with me who is still looking (about 7 months).

The job that brought me here originally, all in all took almost 6 months from the time I first spoke to the people until I actually got here.

Finding a job is tough, finding a job in the UAE is really tough and it takes a long time. No one here is in a rush, even when they have an immediate need and are ready to hire you it will take a while. I think the job I now have was about a month from being told they wanted to hire me to actually having an offer in writing.

The job I finally landed was not advertised, I got it because a good contact mentioned the company might be expanding and could use someone with my skills. I contacted multiple people at the company and finally got a hit with one. I was in contact with him for a few months I think until he finally got me in the door to speak to someone. I was offered the job pretty much that day (well plus the month it took to get me the actual offer)

Best of luck, but you need a lot of patience and a lot of research and leg work if you really want to move here as much as it seems you do


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

addi said:


> I will stay here in USA and since I now know my skills are not needed in UAE. I have a really good paying job at 75k a year. I just wanted to try something new and appreciate all of you setting me straight and taking away all hope.
> 
> I'm not mad I know life is a b_ _ _ _ h sometimes. Again thank you all for your input.


I never hire whiners! Or people who give up on a dream after a couple of months of trying.

Not trying to be an @%$ but that was the way your posts have come across to me. I spent almost 8 years preparing to move over this time as my daughter grew up and a year looking for the right opportunity. If it's something you really want, then commit to it.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

I agree with the above poster. Just because we've told to that it's going to be difficult & you need to broaden or narrow down your market doesn't mean that you should give up on it. I spent years preparing to move as it is what iv always wanted to do, made sure that I got qualifications & skills that would be of use & transferable over there & now I'll be out in September. Don't give up just work harder to make your dreams come true!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are a few classes short of a math degree, hope you get back on the horse and do it. It would open up a few more doors for you. 

If you think you have the know how, then keep at it. You never know what will come along.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are thinking of giving up a $75k job in the states for a pay cut in Dubai you're a few sandwiches short of a picnic!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Time for a tune


----------



## dolleyes (May 31, 2012)

I agree. It was never easy esp. coming from other country. But it take much courage for you to be able to find a good one. Its hard, difficult but dont lose hope. It will come. A good one!


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't have a degree and I did just fine.

It's all about having skills that are NEEDED and can't be found easily in the region.

I am a 'service technician' (bounded about too often for my liking) myself, but I work on high end machinery and my job is hard to train for, it is also costly to train someone up to do what I do.

Sadly I don't think many telecom call centre answering jobs are expat worthy, as there are an army of great English speakers here and in Indonesia etc, that do the job impeccably.

I can guarantee you wouldn't take their wages.


Cream rises to the top. Now and again.


----------



## AMJ3101 (May 25, 2012)

I have to say, when i was contacted out of the blue a few weeks ago by someone i used to work with (via facebook of all places!) and asked if i was interested in a job in Dubai i was of course very flattered and excited. The $70k salary seemed good compared to what im earning now and of course its tax free.

After having time to research costs and spend time mulling over personal circumstances im now not sure its such a fabulous oportunity. There is the potential for it to be brilliant but also the potential for it to be a total disaster. And of course i still dont have a firm offer in wriing so i dont actually have to make any desicions just yet.

But they are flying me out on saturday and putting me up at a hotel at their expense so im not going to turn that down am i? I guess i will get a better feel for what its really all about sunday morning!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

AMJ3101 said:


> I have to say, when i was contacted out of the blue a few weeks ago by someone i used to work with (via facebook of all places!) and asked if i was interested in a job in Dubai i was of course very flattered and excited. The $70k salary seemed good compared to what im earning now and of course its tax free.
> 
> After having time to research costs and spend time mulling over personal circumstances im now not sure its such a fabulous oportunity. There is the potential for it to be brilliant but also the potential for it to be a total disaster. And of course i still dont have a firm offer in wriing so i dont actually have to make any desicions just yet.
> 
> But they are flying me out on saturday and putting me up at a hotel at their expense so im not going to turn that down am i? I guess i will get a better feel for what its really all about sunday morning!


Think, "If I don't do it, will I regret it later"


----------



## alisemhr (May 30, 2012)

*Getting a Job in Dubai*

Jobs in the whole of the UAE, not just Dubai, are very seldom gained on merits, so you notice that in the competencies of all you deal with at every level in every sector.

When you come across someone who knows what they are doing and understand their role well, it is like a breath of fresh air. Honestly, one dreads having to deal with the bank, any bank, or deal with an estate agent, maintenance company, garage, medical center, even shop.

Either those hiring are not qualified them selves to select the right candidates, or the vacancies are handed out though contacts, bribes or something along that line.

In any case you don't really want a job in a company manned by a team of incompetent time wasters.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Jynx and Xdoodlebugger, being American have offered you the best advice since you are American.
> Your skills may be competitive, but there are people from Asian countries that can do everything that you have mentioned AND they have a degree AND they are willing to work on a very low salary, not argue with the Western boss AND work 16 hour shifts without uttering a single word.
> You quit school, if you say what you just posted on here during an interview, the interviewer will immediately brand you as lazy. If you quit halfway through a degree, what guarantee you won't just get bored of your job and quit one day.
> If you have a specific skill that's related to the IT industry, how could you possibly compare yourself to someone working in the hospitality industry? Different industries require different skills and offer different levels of compensation. So best to compare apples to apples.
> Stay back in America, live the American dream and be happy with what you've got.


I can't believe I missed this post. Anyway just wanted to point out that I never said I don't have a degree. I just said I don't have a masters degree and business degree. Which seem like the two most valuable things to have if you want to go to dubai.

Also I am not lazy I promise. I have been going to school non stop till age 30. How can an employer say thats lazy. I burnt myself out thats all. I should have took a few semesters off. I have a degree in computer networking, 2 certifications to compliment my degree and 6 certifications to compliment my current job and I picked up Mathematics on the way because I had fun doing it. I still have fun doing it, but I couldn't do full time employment + school anymore. Its not easy!!

So going to school all this time has gotten me educated it wasn't for nothing. I will finish my math degree but I need time, its only been a year. Maybe in another year i'll go back.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Best advice so far but no one has said it yet... I am being blunt but honest... DUBAI IS NOT FOR YOU SO GIVE UP THE DREAM


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Best advice so far but no one has said it yet... I am being blunt but honest... DUBAI IS NOT FOR YOU SO GIVE UP THE DREAM


Thanks for being honest, but I think I'll keep trying it doesn't hurt to do so. I was about to give up but I don't think I should at the moment. Plus I got a job offer so who are you to say Dubai is not for me? Just saying....


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

addi said:


> who are you to say Dubai is not for me?


But the way you have come across whilst responding to other forum members in spite of all the smilies won't help you in this part of the world. I'm no one to say this though, and am prepared to get one of the typical replies.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

my.ninty said:


> But the way you have come across whilst responding to other forum members in spite of all the smilies won't help you in this part of the world. I'm no one to say this though, and am prepared to get one of the typical replies.


So you are saying in Dubai they won't take my attitude but in America they will? People all over the world like to be treated nicely and attitude free. Dubai is no different. I'll manage just as I have managed here in America. Just because I come across with an attitude towards you doesn't mean I'll treat my boss the same way. So worry about yourself and stop trying to tell me how my attitude will hurt me. I'm old enought to know how to treat people in real life.

Thats right you know you love to hate me!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

If you do come forget about just keeping your attitude in check with you boss! The amount of rules changes and hoops you have to jump through even doing a simple thing like getting a drivers license can drive you crazy, drivers cutting you up and nearly killing you is common on a daily basis, I think what the previous poster was saying is someone who reacts as quickly as you do with an attitude like yours is a likely candidate for a prison sentence for reacting to an emirati when caught up in red tape, flipping the bird whilst driving etc.

I hope you can completely put your attitude in check if you come! If not I'm sure someone will post the link from Gulf News and we will discuss on here whatever thing you have done to get arrested!

   
(plenty of smileys, that means my post was said with love at heart!)


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

addi said:


> So you are saying in Dubai they won't take my attitude but in America they will? People all over the world like to be treated nicely and attitude free. Dubai is no different. I'll manage just as I have managed here in America. Just because I come across with an attitude towards you doesn't mean I'll treat my boss the same way. So worry about yourself and stop trying to tell me how my attitude will hurt me. I'm old enought to know how to treat people in real life.
> 
> Thats right you know you love to hate me!



Addi, themash said it very well; there are many things here which are way different than in the USA:

if a driver races towards a pedestrian crossing, or jumps a light and nearly kills you, and all you do is show a finger, you may become the "criminal" while he goes scot free. 

Similarly a shop may sell you something faulty knowingly, then when you get angry with them, they may get "offended" . I know of a person who said "BS" and was threatened to be reported to the police for using a "swear word" when all she did was complain over a defective product which the manager wouldn't take back.
A lot of things are dealt with by "a person knowing his place". In other words, if someone tries to screw you , and he is considered "superior" to you, you shouldn't protest too much..
E.g. a person may come the wrong way in a 1 way road and expect you to back out, or he may jump a queue where u waited for 15 minutes and if you protest, it will be you in trouble for "not knowing your place"
another example: a person asks for help at a department, but the employee asked glares angrily and doesnt answer,because he is interrupted from watching a sport show, at work! 

Now plenty of people are living perfectly fine in spite of all this and you can do as well. Its just that the ones happier here know when to pretend they ddint see something or keep their mouth shut when they wouldn't do so elsewhere

My personal opinion is that you are an opinionated guy in an honest and straightforward sort of way, i would also guess you have a low tolerance for people that BS or try to fool you:
In some parts of the world, that may come across as having a "attitude" to people who expect you not voice your opinions, and take all bad stuff towards you keeping a happy face & keeping quiet.


----------



## famonga (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely right... The driver's license criteria can actually make you feel crazy. 




themash said:


> If you do come forget about just keeping your attitude in check with you boss! The amount of rules changes and hoops you have to jump through even doing a simple thing like getting a drivers license can drive you crazy, drivers cutting you up and nearly killing you is common on a daily basis, I think what the previous poster was saying is someone who reacts as quickly as you do with an attitude like yours is a likely candidate for a prison sentence for reacting to an emirati when caught up in red tape, flipping the bird whilst driving etc.
> 
> I hope you can completely put your attitude in check if you come! If not I'm sure someone will post the link from Gulf News and we will discuss on here whatever thing you have done to get arrested!
> 
> ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

famonga said:


> Absolutely right... The driver's license criteria can actually make you feel crazy.


He is an American, getting a drivers license is as easy as waiting in a queue and having you picture taken. Just saying


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

themash said:


> If you do come forget about just keeping your attitude in check with you boss! The amount of rules changes and hoops you have to jump through even doing a simple thing like getting a drivers license can drive you crazy, drivers cutting you up and nearly killing you is common on a daily basis, I think what the previous poster was saying is someone who reacts as quickly as you do with an attitude like yours is a likely candidate for a prison sentence for reacting to an emirati when caught up in red tape, flipping the bird whilst driving etc.
> 
> I hope you can completely put your attitude in check if you come! If not I'm sure someone will post the link from Gulf News and we will discuss on here whatever thing you have done to get arrested!
> 
> ...


Your post was sincere and from the heart. I felt it in your writing. I have been to Jordan and actually lived there for 2 years. Believe me the driving there is crazy. Also to get an ID I had to run through hoops and the government employees there don't know how to treat ppl with respect. So I've had my share. 

Some of the ppl on this forum though are very rude, they use words that are unsensitive. When I ask a question I am looking for help not sly remarks on how I am not *worthy* or that "I should forget my dream and stay in America", or how I'll never get a job because I have an attitude problem. I only joined this forum to get a better feeling for Dubai and for help from ppl who already made it there. If I get an attitude from someone who thinks they are trying to help me then they should expect an attitude in return.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> He is an American, getting a drivers license is as easy as waiting in a queue and having you picture taken. Just saying


Until you've waited in said queue for hours only to be told you have to have your Emirates ID first, despite no mention of this on their website etc etc


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

m1key said:


> Until you've waited in said queue for hours only to be told you have to have your Emirates ID first, despite no mention of this on their website etc etc


Or the NOC from your company CEO that is good enough for other government organisations and good enough for visa's for Saudi etc, but is not good enough for RTA, they need an NOC from Tecom (Which you need to go pay them for, again not on website or on application form) Why you need an NOC to exchange license in the first place I have no idea.
Always something to make that pesky queue not a simple task.


----------

